# un VRAI 2e dock sur le bureau, possible ?



## Fenix (15 Décembre 2006)

Salut !

Voilà, je sais que le sujet a déjà été abordé, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur dans les réponses apportées (ça ne correspont pas tout à fait). Or donc, voici ma question :
Est-il possible de mettre 2 docks sur le bureau (sous Panther) ? J'aimerais en avoir un pour les apps et un pour les jeux (j'en ai vraiment trop, maintenant). Comme ça, j'en mets 1 en bas de l'écran et 1 sur la gauche, et c'est + mieux bien rangé, et ça me désencombre, tout en gardant l'esthétique, le pratique et les petits effets du dock de départ !

Quel logiciel permet ceci ? Mettre 2 docks ? (des VRAIS docks, pas comme les fenètres et autres que crée les divers utilitaires que j'ai trouvé)...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## divoli (15 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux essayer dockainer; ce n'est pas r&#233;ellement un dock, mais c'est tr&#232;s pratique (et gratuit).


Mais sans faire appel &#224; des logiciels tierces, non ce n'est pas possible (en tout cas pas &#224; ma connaissance).


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

MultiDock


----------



## Missiku_San (15 Décembre 2006)

Plus simplement, sans faire appel &#224; un logiciel tier, je met des alias de logiciels qui me servent souvent dans un dossier, et je glisse ce dossier dans mon dock, comme &#231;a j'ai un menu d&#233;roulant avec mes appli directment dans le dock...
tu peut meme y mettre des sous-dossiers, &#231;a donne &#231;a, c'est simple et pratique :


----------



## EMqA (15 Décembre 2006)

Peut-être Draghting.


----------



## towahagith (24 Janvier 2007)

Pour mon premier post sur le forum (switcher c'est ça mon nom ? non ?) je connaissais pas drag thing, il est impressionant. c'est 10 000 fois mieux que le dock et avec certains paramètres il devient LA customisation du bureau que tout possesseur de mac devrait faire vu la simplicité de ce petit logiciel.
Perso en tiroir en plus du dock mac avec un bureau vide et avec Virtueldesktop... j'ai jamais eu un OS aussi ergonomique et magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Tout dépend des envies de chacun, moi j'aurai envie de choisir Butler pour son côté Litestep.


----------



## towahagith (24 Janvier 2007)

Butler ... connais pas... je vais essayer ça desuite ! ça me fera un troisième dock :love:


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2007)

Butler ? Ce n'est pas une marque de bière ? Sacré C0rentin ! 


OK, je sors ----->


----------



## tinibook (6 Février 2007)

Je ne l'ai pas essay&#233; mais si cela peut t'aider y'a aussi A-dock X pour customiser son dock.


----------



## quetzal (24 Février 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tout dépend des envies de chacun, moi j'aurai envie de choisir Butler pour son côté Litestep.



Merci. Grâce à ce thread, je viens de découvrir Butler, et c'est vraiment top. Plein de petites utilités. Et grâce à Butler, j'ai découvert aussi une petit application qui affiche le calendrier d'Entourage ou de iCal. Top.

J'ai juste une ou deux questions sur Butler :
- Peut-on désactiver des fonctions dans la Configuration, tout en pouvant les retrouver rapidement ? Par exemple, je voudrais pouvoir désactiver le menu Applications, et le Docklet quand je veux, mais pouvoir les retrouver facilement, avec mes paramétrages mémorisés.
- Peut-on mettre en raccourci des dossiers ?
- Je ne comprend pas la fonction Glisser-Déposer dans un coin.

Merci de m'éclairer sur cet excellent soft, gratuit qui plus est...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci. Grâce à ce thread, je viens de découvrir Butler, et c'est vraiment top. Plein de petites utilités. Et grâce à Butler, j'ai découvert aussi une petit application qui affiche le calendrier d'Entourage ou de iCal. Top.
> 
> J'ai juste une ou deux questions sur Butler :
> - Peut-on désactiver des fonctions dans la Configuration, tout en pouvant les retrouver rapidement ? Par exemple, je voudrais pouvoir désactiver le menu Applications, et le Docklet quand je veux, mais pouvoir les retrouver facilement, avec mes paramétrages mémorisés.
> ...



- Il te suffit de mettre ceci dans la catégorie "Cachés".
- Tu glisses un dossier dans fenêtre à l'endroit où tu veux ou tu cliques sur l'icone "+" -> Ajouter un fichier et tu choisis un dossier dans l'arborescence.
- Je ne comprends pas ta question, désolé.


----------

